# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Holy Smokes that was a big spider....

## tigerlily

Not the ball python kind either.  Dangit.   :Sad: 

I saw this in my pool this morning skittering around.  Intially I thought it was a mouse!  The thing was about the size of the palm of my hand and looked even bigger with all those babies on her back.  I of course had to go running for my camera, and now I have to share with all of you.   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

:Surprised:  I think I just threw up a little  :Puke:

----------


## Patrick Long

Oh crazy ish!!!!!!!

Thats a cool find!

Now that you saved them, they are going to nest by your pad, and your gonna have a million babies everywhere!!!

----------


## mischevious21

Wow, thats amazing- awesome find. Me personaly, I like spiders.. And although I dont mind them in my house, I wold be happier to find one like that with the babies out side of my house... lol. Cool pic, I'm glad you shared  :Very Happy:

----------


## Custom Exotics

:Wag of the finger:  Nope, not me, don't get close enough to take pictures of spiders, hate em!

----------


## tigerlily

> I think I just threw up a little


I did warn you it was a big spider in the title silly.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Oh crazy ish!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats a cool find!
> 
> Now that you saved them, they are going to nest by your pad, and your gonna have a million babies everywhere!!!


I always have a ton of spiders.  In fact, I've been meaning to photograph a few of the other 'locals'.  I leave the spiders because that means they're eating the icky bugs.  (not to mention that's probably the fifth one I've rescued so far)  This one was just IMPRESSIVE!  

I live in the country, so I've gotten use to the creepy crawlies.  (well I still get the willies over the leeches  ugh )  As long as they don't come in the house I'm perfectly okay with them, and suprisingly we hardly ever see a bug in the house.

----------


## icygirl

Wow, lots of babies! Do you know what kind of spider that is?

----------


## TooManyToys

Very nice!  Don't think I've seen one like that with the babies riding on the back seat LOL.

----------


## STORMS

> I did warn you it was a big spider in the title silly.


Yeah but you failed to mention it was covered in a buttload of babies.  I can deal with one spider, just not hundreds all at once  :Weirdface: 

So there  :Raspberries:

----------


## tigerlily

> Wow, thats amazing- awesome find. Me personaly, I like spiders.. And although I dont mind them in my house, I wold be happier to find one like that with the babies out side of my house... lol. Cool pic, I'm glad you shared


Thanks.  I'm not a huge spider fan, but I love to admire nature.   :Embarassed: 




> Nope, not me, don't get close enough to take pictures of spiders, hate em!


Ohhhh, so I should remember to bring one on our next Birmingham trip to see if I can get you to scream like a girl?   :Devilish:   :Wuv:

----------


## Nate

tehehehe Christie is gonna have baby spiders crawling in her ears while she's sleeping  :Razz:

----------


## Custom Exotics

> Ohhhh, so I should remember to bring one on our next Birmingham trip to see if I can get you to scream like a girl?


You are so freakin bad, anywho, I wouldn't scream like a girl, but Im not guaranteeing that the spider would live to see another day.

----------


## STORMS

> tehehehe Christie is gonna have baby spiders crawling in her ears while she's sleeping


 :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Tears:  :Tears:

----------


## tigerlily

> Wow, lots of babies! Do you know what kind of spider that is?


I think it was a wolf spider, but I'm not positive on that.  We have a TON of them, and I fish them out of the pool all the time.  Actually, if I leave anything floating in the pool I get crickets that then get eaten by the spiders.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Very nice!  Don't think I've seen one like that with the babies riding on the back seat LOL.


I wish I would have put something in the pic for you to judge the size of that monster, but the only thing I had handy was my hand.  There was NO way I was putting my hand anywhere near that!!!!   :Bolt: 




> Yeah but you failed to mention it was covered in a buttload of babies.  I can deal with one spider, just not hundreds all at once 
> 
> So there


Touche'   :Giggle:

----------


## tigerlily

> tehehehe Christie is gonna have baby spiders crawling in her ears while she's sleeping


 :Puke:   Thanks a lot Nate.  I am NOT going to sleep tonight.... ewwwwwwww......

Great now I have Wrath of Kahn images in my head.   :Tears:  




> You are so freakin bad, anywho, I wouldn't scream like a girl, but Im not guaranteeing that the spider would live to see another day.


I promise to behave if I get a cool Prototypepythons tshirt.   :Wuv:

----------


## Custom Exotics

> I promise to behave if I get a cool Prototypepythons tshirt.


Alright deal, I am working on getting some as we speak, hopefully I can have them done and to me before the Bham show we go to.

----------


## tigerlily

> Alright deal, I am working on getting some as we speak, hopefully I can have them done and to me before the Bham show we go to.


COOL!  I can't wait.   :Very Happy:

----------


## rmune0750

eww  :Surprised: ...not a fan of spiders AT ALL but that is just cool as hell...looks like a Wolf spider to me...

----------


## tigerlily

See that just proves how cool she is.  Thanks Ryan.   :Very Happy:

----------


## OhBalls

Wowowowowow!  Thanks for keeping that at your house! *heebiejeebies*
Can't stop looking at that thing!  Pretty neat that they carry their babies!  :Smile:   Thanks for posting this!

----------


## JLC

Ohhhhh geeeeeze oh geeze oh geeze!  I'm reliving yesterday's nightmare now!  

Yesterday morning, I'm getting the kiddos off to school, and Nathaniel comments as we're standing in the foyer by the front door... "Look Mom, there's bugs on the floor!"  I look down and see teeeeeny little specks....all moving....all eight-legged little spiders....bazillions of them!  And then Austin pipes up, "There's the Mom!"  And right there in my dining room was one of the largest wolf spiders I have ever seen.  I can't remember the last time I was so thoroughly creeped out!!  

Austin took one look at my face and said, "I know, I know, I'll get the vacuum cleaner!"  Such a good boy!  But the mamma spider had hidden by the time he got back with it.  I called an exterminator that morning and by that afternoon had the house fully fumigated.  

I'm perfectly ok with spiders out in the wild (or even in my yard!) where they belong...but they can NOT stay in my house!  

Daaaang, Christie, Now I'm totally all creeped out again!   :Wag of the finger:   :Rage:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tigerlily

Sorry to make you relive that.  They sure do make these things BIG in the south.   :Embarassed: 

I would not have been happy to see one in my house.   :Surprised:   :No:

----------


## Ladydragon

okay.. now that i've gotten over my willies.. thanx Christie  :Wag of the finger:  I can appreciate the beauty of the spider even with its bazillion babies on board..  but I definitely am not fond of any creepy crawlies, especially in my house!  neat pic though.. def. not something that you see everyday.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

Awww!  I bet she's really thankful that you got her out of the pool  :Embarassed:   Poor lady... that just proves what an awesome Pixi you are!   :Very Happy:

----------


## jglass38

That is all kinds of nasty...

I don't have a fear of spiders, but don't have to like them either.  

We breed roaches and mealworms and those don't bother me but something about a large spider with a million little babies on it's back is just...I don't know..wrong...

----------


## tigerlily

> okay.. now that i've gotten over my willies.. thanx Christie  I can appreciate the beauty of the spider even with its bazillion babies on board..  but I definitely am not fond of any creepy crawlies, especially in my house!  neat pic though.. def. not something that you see everyday.


I'm just trying to get everyone in the mood for Halloween... yeah that's it.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

When I got her out a few of the babies fell off and scurried all over the place.  I do have to say that my skin did crawl just a bit.   :Embarassed: 




> Awww!  I bet she's really thankful that you got her out of the pool   Poor lady... that just proves what an awesome Pixi you are!


I bet she was, not to mention all the babies.  I could just hear them whining that they didn't want to take a bath.   :Giggle: 




> That is all kinds of nasty...
> 
> I don't have a fear of spiders, but don't have to like them either.  
> 
> We breed roaches and mealworms and those don't bother me but something about a large spider with a million little babies on it's back is just...I don't know..wrong...


Now see that's just messed up.  I can deal with mealworms and beetles, no prob, but ROACHES?  I can barely type just thinking about those nasty things.   Palmetto bugs are the worst though.

Have you ever heard a cicada scream?  I thought there was an animal being tortured in my backyard but it was just a big old cicada being chased by my dog.  That was pretty yucky, especially after my dog caught it and all I heard was crunch crunch crunch.  BLEH!  *shudder*

----------


## _Venom_

No animal is nasty. :Smile: 

Nice find.

----------


## MeMe

> Nope, not me, don't get close enough to take pictures of spiders, hate em!


werd.

 :Cool:

----------


## Custom Exotics

> werd.


Be nice!

----------


## akaangela

I am glad it was you that found it.  Not only would I have not had the courage to get it out of the pool and the piece of mind to take a photo, but I would have been still running away (or locked myself in the bathroom).  The only kind of spider I want in my house is the bp kind.  Really really neet photo

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Intially I thought it was a mouse!


 Ok  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## tigerlily

The spider was bigger than some of the field mice I've pulled out of my pool.  It was ENORMOUS!  Not to mention they're about the same color.  

Most of the wolf spiders around here are about the size of a quarter to a half dollar size, but in the last couple weeks we've seen very large ones.  I also found another weird bug by my front door, that I'll have to post pics of later.  (I've got to go get ready for my kid's soccer games but I needed my morning bp.net fix)

----------


## no pants man

I hate spiders. I really don't like them. Scorpions I have no problems with, but I hate spiders. That pic is the stuff of nightmares lol

----------


## RichardA

Nice find!

Yep its a wolf spider, pretty much harmless unless you hurt yourself after you see one....LOL

----------


## tigerlily

> Nice find!
> 
> Yep its a wolf spider, pretty much harmless unless you hurt yourself after you see one....LOL


 :ROFL:  

Thanks.  Apparently everyone down here calls them jumping spiders, although I've never really seen one jump.   :Confuse:

----------


## tigerlily

> I hate spiders. I really don't like them. Scorpions I have no problems with, but I hate spiders. That pic is the stuff of nightmares lol


Now see I'm the opposite.  I'd rather a spider than a scorpion.  Scorpions have pinchers, mouth and a tail to have to watch out for.  :Surprised:   :Bolt:

----------


## TooManyToys

> The spider was bigger than some of the field mice I've pulled out of my pool.  It was ENORMOUS!  Not to mention they're about the same color.  
> 
> Most of the wolf spiders around here are about the size of a quarter to a half dollar size, but in the last couple weeks we've seen very large ones.  I also found another weird bug by my front door, that I'll have to post pics of later.  (I've got to go get ready for my kid's soccer games but I needed my morning bp.net fix)


I have a few Theraphosa and a Pamphobeteus females that would have that one for lunch  :Surprised:

----------


## rishnack

> Not the ball python kind either.  Dangit.  
> 
> I saw this in my pool this morning skittering around.  Intially I thought it was a mouse!  The thing was about the size of the palm of my hand and looked even bigger with all those babies on her back.  I of course had to go running for my camera, and now I have to share with all of you.


thanx now i,ll never get to sleep tonight

----------


## tigerlily

> I have a few Theraphosa and a Pamphobeteus females that would have that one for lunch


Ummm.... that's nice?   :Weirdface: 





> thanx now i,ll never get to sleep tonight


Well here's a story that you can laugh at me over...

My mom used to have a couple Ts when I was growing up, and they absolutely TERRIFIED me.  I just knew I would wake up one night with that nasty thing on my chest.  My mom saved one of the shed's and pinned it oh so nicely on this styrofoam tray (unbeknownst to me).  Ten years pass and I'm rifling through some stuff on top of my mom's dresser and all of a sudden I see a large spider falling on my head!  I screamed and killed that shed DEAD!!!  I just about had a heart attack.  (I lived in MD at the time and Ts are NOT normal there)  I felt so bad that my mom had saved that shed for so long and I had destroyed it, but I was ready to hurt her at the same time.  It took my a long time to get over that and not squeal whenever I saw a spider.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Crusader71

Is that a Wolf Spider?

----------


## tigerlily

> Is that a Wolf Spider?


Yes, I believe so.   :Yes:

----------


## tigerlily

Okay I finally downloaded a few more buggie pics.  They sure make some weird but BIG bugs down here in the south.   :Surprised: 

Here's a wasp... we have these ALL over the place!


and I haven't a clue what this thing is...well I take that back - it's BIG!

----------

